# Can't get vncviewer -via to work [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I've been trying to use vncviewer with -via, but anything I try results in vncviewer spitting out a list of options. I've tried:

vncviewer -via (user)@(host_ip_address):(display_num) localhost

vncviewer -via (user)@(host_ip_address) localhost

vncviewer -via (host_ip_address) localhost

and various combinations. What am I missing? Unencrypted VNC (tigervnc on the remote machine) works, and I can ssh in to my remote machine.

----------

## Gusar

If you're using tigervnc-1.2.0, there is no -via. It hasn't been implemented yet in the new fltk-based viewer. I know it's still listed in the manpage, but that's just because it's outdated. Upstream bug report: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/?func=detail&atid=1126848&aid=3588877&group_id=254363 <- status: patches welcome

----------

## audiodef

Oh, OK. Thanks for the info.   :Smile: 

----------

## audiodef

If I choose to downgrade, does tigervnc need to be downgraded on both client and server machines? Because I downgraded on the client machine and I'm getting connection refused errors for -via.

----------

## Gusar

As far as I know -via is all client-side, the server shouldn't matter.

----------

## audiodef

Ah, I forgot to add the display number to localhost. It works. 

How would I configure tigervnc to not accept any connections that are not tunneled?

----------

## Gusar

There's an option for the server to listen only on localhost, "man Xvnc" is your friend.

Beyond that, just set the firewall to not let standard vnc ports through. The usual recommended firewall config is to block all inbound connections except specific (for example, ssh) ports, so if you use a config like that, you're already covered.

----------

## audiodef

Gotcha. All I had to do was put -localhost in VNC_OPTS in /etc/init.d/tigervnc.

Thanks for your help.   :Smile: 

EDIT:

It keeps disconnecting, after which all further connections are refused unless I restart tigervnc. Another known issue?

Actually, now I'm seeing tigervnc failing to stop...

----------

## Gusar

Weeeeeeee, -via has been added to tigervnc svn: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.network.vnc.tigervnc.scm/1400

On Arch, I provide a svn PKGBUILD - https://aur.archlinux.org/packages/tigervnc-svn/ - I haven't bothered creating a live ebuild for gentoo.

----------

## audiodef

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> Weeeeeeee, -via has been added to tigervnc svn: http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.network.vnc.tigervnc.scm/1400
> 
> 

 

Nice!

----------

